# Health insurance for residents of Portugal



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

need advice on health insurance in Portugal. First i am an American and am assuming (i will check with them) that my insurance will cover me. And i believe that my Italian wife, is covered by the public health plans because she is EU. BUT, just to be sure i started getting quotes for just my wife from CIGNA and BUPA, etc., and can't find anything under 220 euros and that is with a hefty deductable...how do resident get cheap private health insurance in Portugal....?


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Since I received no replies to my request for information, i thought i would answer myself...

WE HAVE NO IDEA!

Ok now I can go to my next question...hahaha


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might like to Google Afopo & see what they can offer you & also check the banner ads on this site to see what you can find there.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Banks here offer very reasonable plans via Allianz. If you contact BPI bank, they can give you details. As we are both Americans, we have a full health plan via Multicare.pt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you sir. TOP and CIGNA, etc., are the places i have checked. My wife is Italian and so we would both get public health care, but i wanted to see if i could get prices on private insurance.
I will check Afopo as you suggest.


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

And thank you ma'am, i am an American as well (although lately I haven't been real proud of that fact haha). I have private insurance already, it is my spouse i am thinking of primarily. I will contact Bank as soon as I arrive through my broker. And


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If she has an Italian passport & once she has her Residencia, I think you'll find she's entitled to the same more or less free healthcare as any other Portuguese person or resident gets.

She might have to get a social security number before she's allowed to register though.


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks travelling-man, yes, my wife will be entitled under EU rules, and...my understanding as her spouse i can be "added" as i have been here in Italy.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Stevefb said:


> Thanks travelling-man, yes, my wife will be entitled under EU rules, and...my understanding as her spouse i can be "added" as i have been here in Italy.


I think that's correct but it might be helpful for you to get an Italian EHIC card & then come here, get your residencia & then register for the PT NHS........ the additional document just might make it easier for you.


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks...i have my Tessera Sanitaria card good for Europea. Not sure if that is what you refer to?

Have you heard the song "I'm a travelling man" by Ricky Nelson...it is oldddddd!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Stevefb said:


> Thanks...i have my Tessera Sanitaria card good for Europea. Not sure if that is what you refer to?
> 
> Have you heard the song "I'm a travelling man" by Ricky Nelson...it is oldddddd!


The EHIC card gives you more or less free medical care in EU countries other than the one you live in and is only valid until you become a resident in another EU country so probably yes, it's the same thing.

Not only do I know the song, I'm probably word perfect on it......... and almost as old as the song itself! lol


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Well when we finally get there, i will have my full karaoke set up...over 5000 songs in English...i am going to have to host a big party... Steve


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got a kak voice so be warned!


----------



## Stevefb (Jul 8, 2016)

Wno worries amico!


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Does anyone know how to transfer insurance from one of the banks (Medis) to AFPOP (Medal/Allianz)? The AFPOP insurance seems to run from January to January, but my Medis renews in mid Sept. Just carry on with Medis until end December and then enlist with AFPOP and take out insurance via Medal/Allianz? 
Thanks!


----------

